# vista iphone/ipod touch wallpaper.



## modshroom128 (Dec 2, 2007)

ive been searching for the perfect vista wallpaper to stick it to apple.

does anyone use a good vista one?


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 2, 2007)

Hrm? Vista wallpaper with an iPhone? I'm pretty sure you could use any wallpaper with an iPhone.

EDIT: Oh, do you mean a Vista-styled wall for an iPhone/iPod Touch?


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 2, 2007)

if you posted the dimensions, i could try and make one of the wallpapers


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> if you posted the dimensions, i could try and make one of the wallpapers


exactly.


----------



## Urza (Dec 2, 2007)

Couldn't you just crop the Vista aurora wallpaper?


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 2, 2007)

(posting from an iPod touch)

I would just get the windows logo or the bliss.bmp file (that's the default windows xp background.


----------

